# 2002 Maxima CD changer install



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm trying to install a factory CD changer into my 2002 Maxima. What's a good source for installation instructions?


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

owners manual usually have all the information needed


----------

